# C50HM or Look 585?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I'm torn. I already have a 2004 C50. But I can afford a new bike (for serious racing) next year. I love the look of the C50HM and if I bought one I'd have a kind of 'stable' comprising C40, C50 and C50HM  

But the Look 585 is slightly cheaper and slightly lighter. I like the look of its build and also have a personal theory that Colnagos are just a tiny bit 'overbuilt' for 60kg riders like me. Seeing as this is a Nag forum I know I'll get straight answers from you guys. 

Which would you buy?

CC


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ce Cinquanta said:


> I'm torn. I already have a 2004 C50. But I can afford a new bike (for serious racing) next year. I love the look of the C50HM and if I bought one I'd have a kind of 'stable' comprising C40, C50 and C50HM
> 
> But the Look 585 is slightly cheaper and slightly lighter. I like the look of its build and also have a personal theory that Colnagos are just a tiny bit 'overbuilt' for 60kg riders like me. Seeing as this is a Nag forum I know I'll get straight answers from you guys.
> 
> ...


Neither. Get a Pinarello Dogma for racing. Super stiff and super quick steering. I've got a C40, C50 HM, Prince & Dogma - the latter two are much better for the crit racing that we've got on this side of the pond...


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

I have a C-50 and had a CT-1. I sold the CT-1 and bought a Giant TCR for racing. I had raced the CT-1 for two years but I wanted something a little less expensive for racing and I didn't want to take the chance of crashing either Colnago. 

You might consider a cheaper bike just for racing and save the high price ones for your enjoyment. 

To answer your question-- I'd go with the Prince.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Time VXR*

Take a look at the Time VXR. The VXRS is the top of the line but the Translink post makes resale a bit of an issue. I checked out the VXRS at both this year's and last year's London Bike show. Really nice build and Time's been working carbon for as long as Colnago and Look.

If not, my vote's with the C50HM. I'm pretty sure that's what Freire was riding in Verona. Given your current fleet, it's something of a known quantity in terms of ride and handling. Might want to let go of that C40. 



Ce Cinquanta said:


> I'm torn. I already have a 2004 C50. But I can afford a new bike (for serious racing) next year. I love the look of the C50HM and if I bought one I'd have a kind of 'stable' comprising C40, C50 and C50HM
> 
> But the Look 585 is slightly cheaper and slightly lighter. I like the look of its build and also have a personal theory that Colnagos are just a tiny bit 'overbuilt' for 60kg riders like me. Seeing as this is a Nag forum I know I'll get straight answers from you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Y C F (Oct 3, 2004)

Few months ago i was also hesitating between C50 and 585.
2005 C50 is really a bit too stiff for lighter riders (me 57kg). i just need time to get used to it, now after over 200km, i am happy about it. Instead of the Colnago fork, i am using Look HSC3, this way is both Colnago + Look at the same time.
Since you own already 2004 C50, you should try 585 which should perform better during ascents.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I already have a 'cheap n'crappy' alu frame with tighter geometry (a Sigma) for Hillingdon and similar courses, but find the C40 and C50 work really well on the Surrey League races (especially the 'bumpier' courses). I've already crashed the C50 in a sprint this year...  

Looking again at those short lugs on the C50 HM, they're beginning to make me a little nervous. Look seems to have based the 585 on careful study of similar, preexisting frame technologies (including C40/50); study designed to keep the sterngths and tackle the weaknesses involved. 

So I am still torn....

Boneman - you seem distinctly unkeen on 585. Is there a particular reason?

Thanks

CC


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nothing against the Look*

I think they're a top drawer company, both in terms of research and development and manufacturing. They've been at the carbon game for a long time with proven products. The 585, it just doesn't get me excited, probably a different story if I actually rode one. The guys in Kingston been able to hook you up for a ride on one? I'd be interested in hearing your impressions vs the C40/50. BTW, I wouldn't worry too much about the shorter lugs on the C50 HM vs your current ride. You know first hand the strength of the frames. A little off the lugs isn't going to hurt.



Ce Cinquanta said:


> I already have a 'cheap n'crappy' alu frame with tighter geometry (a Sigma) for Hillingdon and similar courses, but find the C40 and C50 work really well on the Surrey League races (especially the 'bumpier' courses). I've already crashed the C50 in a sprint this year...
> 
> Looking again at those short lugs on the C50 HM, they're beginning to make me a little nervous. Look seems to have based the 585 on careful study of similar, preexisting frame technologies (including C40/50); study designed to keep the sterngths and tackle the weaknesses involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

*Think of Others*

Ce Cinquanta- perhaps enough is enough. 'Tis the giving season. Think of others in need- a cause worthy of your available extra cash. When I see self-centered "I've only got two amazing top of the line bikes and have the money to buy another" posts, I'm left feeling like we should all seriously think about chilling out and stepping back from such crass consumerism- myself included. Aren't two awesome Colnago machines enough?


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

cascadebiker said:


> Ce Cinquanta- perhaps enough is enough. 'Tis the giving season. Think of others in need- a cause worthy of your available extra cash. When I see self-centered "I've only got two amazing top of the line bikes and have the money to buy another" posts, I'm left feeling like we should all seriously think about chilling out and stepping back from such crass consumerism- myself included. Aren't two awesome Colnago machines enough?


Tell me about it.

Go support a local cyclist or some needy cycling-related non-profit. 

You already have 2 of the nicest bikes built.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Jed Peters said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> Go support a local cyclist or some needy cycling-related non-profit.
> 
> You already have 2 of the nicest bikes built.


Gee, ever think maybe he can afford to donate to charity _and_ own some nice bikes?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*nahhh,*



terry b said:


> Gee, ever think maybe he can afford to donate to charity _and_ own some nice bikes?


He couldn't do that! Don't you know that everyone who has really nice stuff got it by being a cruel, heartless bastard?  

Seriously, we all could name a figure and say anyone who has bikes worth more than that figure is being greedy. But a) we don't know the whole story and b) this is a forum where people obsess over their favorite bikes. Kind of a strange place to dispense moral advice.

But I do think it would be strange to get the C50 HM when you already have a C50. Unless you're trying to build a Colnago gallery, get the Look. I test rode a 585 and was very impressed. Sweet ride, very light, different geometry from the Colnago, and quite a bit less expensive - you could even donate the money you saved to charity!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Don't forget, the nice bike he buys this week puts presents under the tree and food on the table for the local shop owner and his employees. 

If I had two nags, and the money for an extra fancy "serious racing" bike, and had my crit bases covered already- the Look would be quite tempting indeed. A Cervelo Bayonne or Orbea Orca might be fun too. Don't forget a nice Ti bike as a change for pace from all that carbon.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

cascadebiker said:


> Ce Cinquanta- perhaps enough is enough. 'Tis the giving season. Think of others in need- a cause worthy of your available extra cash. When I see self-centered "I've only got two amazing top of the line bikes and have the money to buy another" posts, I'm left feeling like we should all seriously think about chilling out and stepping back from such crass consumerism- myself included. Aren't two awesome Colnago machines enough?


Just a _tiny bit_ sanctimonious don't you think? And what, exactly, is 'self-centred' about enjoying owning, riding and racing bikes? Consider the following:

1. I give around 10 per cent of my income to charity, straight out of my bank accounts. Arguably not as much as I could, but perhaps more than many. Seeing as you're Mr Pious, what proportion of _your_ income goes to charity? Mmmm?

2. I don't drive and don't want to. 

3. My mortgage is a very small proportion of my income.

4. I have no dependents.

Points 2, 3 and 4 basically just mean I have a lot of disposable income. Others have chosen not to have lots of disposable income, by owning two or three cars, owning a big house, and perhaps other things that people tend to assume are 'normal'. I have not. 

Now get over yourself and get out on your bike. Sheesh.

CC


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Considering what you already have, I'd skip a year. Wait until you see something that makes you feel like you got a hole burning in your pocket....or maybe feed that drunk who's been bugging you every night in the tube


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

*I Agree*



divve said:


> Considering what you already have, I'd skip a year. Wait until you see something that makes you feel like you got a hole burning in your pocket....or maybe feed that drunk who's been bugging you every night in the tube


I agree with divve. Wait a year and you will have loads more cash to spend and may find technology has come on another giant leap. Record may be completely revised, instead of just funny campact drive options added to the same 2004 range. I have a Look 481SL which I love, but one year on I now want a 585. I would wait and you will see more of an advance from the C50 you have now.


----------

